# Shrimp



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Does the shrimp intensify the smell of my tank?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

it might if pieces of it are flying all over the tank when your fish are riping it up and getting trapped behind rockd and what not.......i feed shrimp and have not noticed a problem........if you feel your having a problem you might try using some carbon...........and of course,water changes :smile:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't change for a couple of weeks because I am cycling my tank and there isn't very many peices in the tank if I notice them I take them out.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

its not gonna do anything out of the extreme or unusual so go ahead.... no worries


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What change the water?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Shrimp is fine, you have other issues if it's making your tank smell?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What would you suggest?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

WHILE CYCLING do NOT change the water. Shrimp does smell and smells bad. It will go away when the tank is cycled

MAD


----------

